# Parlare a voce alta



## elzap

Ciao a tutti
come si dice *'parlare a voce alta'* in spagnolo?

Hablar con voz fuerte?

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Neuromante

Hablar en alta voz.

Pero pon un poco de contexto, porque en italiano es un poco más amplio y quizás pueda ser "gritar (a alguien)"


----------



## honeyheart

Nosotros decimos "hablar en voz alta".
(Del otro modo se me ocurre que se podría confundir con "hablar en altavoz". )


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Hablar en alta voz.
> 
> Pero pon un poco de contexto, porque en italiano es un poco más amplio y quizás pueda ser "gritar (a alguien)"


Gritar = gridare.
Gritar a alguien = sgridare qualcuno.


----------



## elzap

Gracias a todos!


----------



## ursu-lab

Scusate, ma non è più usato "(hablar) en voz alta" con l'aggettivo "alta" dopo? 
In italiano non si può modificare l'ordine, ma in spagnolo, invece, con quest'ordine mi viene in mente el altavoz, cioè il megafono, cioè "hablar en altavoz" = "parlare col megafono".


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Scusate, ma non è più usato "(hablar) en voz alta" con l'aggettivo "alta" dopo?
> In italiano non si può modificare l'ordine, ma in spagnolo, invece, con quest'ordine mi viene in mente el altavoz, cioè il megafono, cioè "hablar en altavoz" = "parlare col megafono".


È proprio quello che ho detto io nel mio post anteriore! (#3):



honeyheart said:


> Nosotros decimos "hablar en voz alta".
> (Del otro modo se me ocurre que se podría confundir con "hablar en altavoz". )


----------



## gatogab

> Quise *hablar en alta voz*, pero sólo enronquecidos acentos salieron de mis labios ardorosos. Jadeaba. En medio de mis angustias, vino un nuevo terror a *...*





> Podían *hablar en alta voz*, pero sin ser realmente violentos. El problema era siempre el dinero. Al final de su vida, cuando ya no controlaba la bebida, *...*





> Charla del • suavemente: Se ha mostrado que el *hablar en alta voz* y rápidamente, aumenta su presión arterial durante una conversación normal. *...*


google


----------



## Neuromante

No es lo mismo. 
"Hablar en alta voz" equivale a "levantar la voz" Me estás hablando en alta voz = Me estás gritando
"Hablar en voz alta"es lo contrario de "hablar en voz baja" Me estás hablando en voz alta = No me estás susurrando.


Por eso dije que el contexto es necesario en este caso.

Gatogab: Gritar no entendido como sgridare si no como urlare.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> No es lo mismo.
> "Hablar en alta voz" equivale a "levantar la voz" Me estás hablando en alta voz = Me estás gritando
> "Hablar en voz alta"es lo contrario de "hablar en voz baja" Me estás hablando en voz alta = No me estás susurrando.
> 
> 
> Por eso dije que el contexto es necesario en este caso.
> 
> Gatogab: Gritar no entendido como sgridare si no como urlare.


 
Puoi parlare a voce alta che non ti sento?
¿Puedes hablar a alta voz / voz alta, que no te escucho?

Gritonear = urlare in testa


----------



## ursu-lab

No conocía esta diferencia (alta voz/voz alta). 

Si es así, entonces la traducción correcta es "en voz alta" porque en italiano sólo se refiere al volumen de la voz para hacerse escuchar, por ej. durante una clase, no tiene nada que ver con gritar.

@Honeyheart, perdona, no lo había visto.


----------



## Neuromante

gatog said:
			
		

> en a alta voz / voz alta, que no te escucho?
> 
> Gritonear = urlare in testa



Se supone que, para tu oído, está hablando en voz baja o  empiezas a quedarte sordo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Un último comentario: gritar en italiano se puede decir "alzare la voce" (levantar la voz) es decir con el verbo "alzare" no con el adjetivo "alta".


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> Un último comentario: gritar en italiano se puede decir "alzare la voce" (levantar la voz) es decir con el verbo "alzare" no con el adjetivo "alta".


 
También se dice "alzar la voz" en español. "el profesor tuvo que alzar la voz para que le pudiesen escuchar los alumnos de la ultima fila". Pero no llega al extremo de gritar, simplemente eleva el tono para ser escuchado.


----------



## ursu-lab

Más que gritar "alzare la voce" es "reñir en voz alta". Es como "alzare le mani", un eufemismo para no utilizar el verbo "pegar". 
De todas formas, depende del contesto. Si alguien te dice "per favore, puoi alzare la voce?" óbviamente quiere decir que no te oye. Si tienes un problema con tu jefe de mobbing y un amigo tuyo te dice "e perché non alzi un po' la voce?" quiere decir "armarse de valor y quejarse, reaccionar", etc etc.


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> Más que gritar "alzare la voce" es "reñir en voz alta". Es como "alzare le mani", un eufemismo para no utilizar el verbo "pegar".
> De todas formas, depende del contesto. Si alguien te dice "per favore, puoi alzare la voce?" óbviamente quiere decir que no te oye. Si tienes un problema con tu jefe de mobbing y un amigo tuyo te dice "e perché non alzi un po' la voce?" quiere decir "armarse de valor y quejarse, reaccionar", etc etc.


 
Un po' come da noi, penso.


----------

